# shark attack



## wales1970

Has there been any more news about those shark attacks in sharm.?.


----------



## cutiepie

I think they have gone back to Israel!!


----------



## Horus

They are just off the coast of Taiwan at the moment, they thought they might stop off for a Chinese


----------



## cutiepie

:clap2:


Horus said:


> They are just off the coast of Taiwan at the moment, they thought they might stop off for a Chinese


lol very good!!!!:clap2:


----------



## wales1970

Horus said:


> They are just off the coast of Taiwan at the moment, they thought they might stop off for a Chinese


haha,nice one.


----------



## aykalam

wales1970 said:


> Has there been any more news about those shark attacks in sharm.?.


well, I found this article but note that it says "trained and qualified" (a rare occurrence in Egypt) so I think they are just going through the motions to get tourists back in. 

South Sinai governor announces the conditional reopening of Sharm beaches | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> well, I found this article but note that it says "trained and qualified" (a rare occurrence in Egypt) so I think they are just going through the motions to get tourists back in.
> 
> South Sinai governor announces the conditional reopening of Sharm beaches | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt




In less than a month they have trained and qualified these personnel ....bet their qualifications are worthless anywhere else in the world


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> In less than a month they have trained and qualified these personnel ....bet their qualifications are worthless anywhere else in the world


They seem to have missed out the " bookra un shah la" at the end of that report


----------



## kevinthegulf

cutiepie said:


> I think they have gone back to Israel!!


According to the BBC website couple of days ago , the Saudis have arrested an EAGLE for being an Israeli spy, it has a GPS transmitter on its back for some israeli university to monitor its wanderings!!!!! and landed in saudi
damned cunning heh!!


----------



## bat

kevinthegulf said:


> According to the BBC website couple of days ago , the Saudis have arrested an EAGLE for being an Israeli spy, it has a GPS transmitter on its back for some israeli university to monitor its wanderings!!!!! and landed in saudi
> damned cunning heh!!


Mind boggling !!


----------



## Horus

cutiepie said:


> :clap2:
> 
> lol very good!!!!:clap2:


Oh well at least I have 5 people in my fan club now.

Give me some rep dahlhhhling won't you I have been slowly losing power lately


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Sharks and Hepca*

Hepca's website has up to date information. hepca.com


----------



## DeadGuy

Another attack by shark(s) was reported yesterday in Sharm el Sheikh..............


----------



## txlstewart

DeadGuy said:


> Another attack by shark(s) was reported yesterday in Sharm el Sheikh..............


Funny...I thought Suzanne and Hosni had left by now....


----------



## DeadGuy

txlstewart said:


> Funny...I thought Suzanne and Hosni had left by now....


It wasn't a joke about the Mubaraks :confused2:

Perhaps I should rephrase it......

A British tourist was reported to be a victim of a shark attack yesterday in Sharm el Sheikh.......


----------



## kt001

Has there been another attack? Ive looked online but cant find anything.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

kt001 said:


> Has there been another attack? Ive looked online but cant find anything.....




Well that is not to be unexpected.. the first attacks were hushed over and I would suspect that if this one has happened then it would be kept quiet in the hope of not scaring away any tourist that may be coming.


----------



## Whiskey96

Yes... unlikely to appear in the local press, but if it DID happen, you can 
guarantee The Sun will run with it......


----------



## samui13

Speaking with friends in the industry and they said its not true at all.

People starting rumours trying to cause more trouble. I have two friends who run dive businesses in Sharm and neither has heard of this nor do they believe it!

Lou


----------



## menas

after the sharks were demanding the departure of Mubarak from sharm El sheikh, they went home and left the tahrir opps I mean the red sea .


----------



## MaidenScotland

samui13 said:


> Speaking with friends in the industry and they said its not true at all.
> 
> People starting rumours trying to cause more trouble. I have two friends who run dive businesses in Sharm and neither has heard of this nor do they believe it!
> 
> Lou




Well I hope it is just a rumour..


----------



## aykalam

I came back from Sharm last night, did not see any Sharks but plenty of jelly fish so had to stick to the pool 

It was very busy but locals told us that before Easter hotels were running at 40-50% and they expect it to go back to those levels now again, so not looking good.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The lad who works for me told me only yesterday that it is now much easier for Egyptians to go to Sharm, he can enter now with just his id


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> The lad who works for me told me only yesterday that it is now much easier for Egyptians to go to Sharm, he can enter now with just his id


what was the requirement before?


----------



## hurghadapat

aykalam said:


> what was the requirement before?


if it's the same as Hurghada it will be a card saying that they work there and also where they are working which they had to show along with the ID.


----------



## Lanason

We have just got back from a few days in Hurgarda (or about 20 mins south actually) had a great time. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I drove down - easy drive apart from the bit around Porto Shukna - which crazy - not a place to drive when its dark!!! Otherwise very easy - took about 5 hours each way.

We went into the centre of Hurgarda for a look round and a Costa - what a mess  - main street looked like a bomb site - seriously unimpressed.


----------



## Horus

kt001 said:


> Has there been another attack? Ive looked online but cant find anything.....


That's because the shark attacks never happened it was a rumour started by a very sick individual

YouTube - over false shark attackes


----------



## GM1

Lanason said:


> We went into the centre of Hurgarda for a look round and a Costa - what a mess  - main street looked like a bomb site - seriously unimpressed.


we are getting city gas and they did the sewerage, they are rearranging the side walks, now they are starting to put new asphalt, so it is getting better by the day.


----------

